# Looking for info



## Tomato John (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi. Was sent this pic. Looking for I.D. help. Have more pics coming but thought I would post and see what info I could get while I wait for more pics. I appreciate any input.


----------



## kreika (Dec 16, 2018)

Postwar Schwinn?


----------



## Schwinn lover (Dec 16, 2018)

Looks like a Schwinn Straightbar by the rear axle dropouts.
See if you can find the serial number either left rear dropout or under the bottom bracket. Nice find!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Dec 16, 2018)

What are your intentions with this bike ?      Looks like a MIX of parts.


----------



## Tomato John (Dec 16, 2018)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> What are your intentions with this bike ?      Looks like a MIX of parts.



Not sure yet. Was my younger brothers until he passed away 20 years ago. His wife just sent me the pic to see if I would like it. Probably try to get it right after I figure out what it is.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 16, 2018)

Looks like a Tornado or similar, a schwannista will know fo sho


----------



## Tomato John (Dec 16, 2018)

Schwinn lover said:


> Looks like a Schwinn Straightbar by the rear axle dropouts.
> See if you can find the serial number either left rear dropout or under the bottom bracket. Nice find!



Thanks!  I am hoping to get #s  and more photos off bike this morning. Will post as soon as they arrive.  Appreciate your help. J


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Dec 16, 2018)

I had a straight bar Schwinn , a DX model I believe .    All bare, like this one. no fenders or tank or accessories.   I could wheelie that bike for miles if i had a long flat road.   There's something to be said about a bare bones bike.   The serial number will tell you a lot.   Good luck ,   You will get a lot of good info here


----------



## Tomato John (Dec 16, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> Looks like a Tornado or similar, a schwannista will know fo sho
> 
> View attachment 920032
> 
> View attachment 920033




Thanks!  That looks pretty close. Ads are pretty sweet.


----------



## Tomato John (Dec 16, 2018)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> I had a straight bar Schwinn , a DX model I believe .    All bare, like this one. no fenders or tank or accessories.   I could wheelie that bike for miles if i had a long flat road.   There's something to be said about a bare bones bike.   The serial number will tell you a lot.   Good luck ,   You will get a lot of good info here




Thanks. I like the look of these bikes too.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 16, 2018)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> I had a straight bar Schwinn , a DX model I believe .    All bare, like this one. no fenders or tank or accessories.   I could wheelie that bike for miles if i had a long flat road.   There's something to be said about a bare bones bike.   The serial number will tell you a lot.   Good luck ,   You will get a lot of good info here



If it was a straight bar it was not a DX! DX has 2 curved bars


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 16, 2018)

Yep, Tornado markings specific to that model only. 58 was the first year I believe with an early introduction.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Dec 16, 2018)

David Amsbary said:


> If it was a straight bar it was not a DX! DX has 2 curved bars



Well...............................that was a long time ago......................you know...................oldtimers disease...............Can't Remember S_ _ T !!!!


----------



## Tomato John (Dec 18, 2018)

A couple more pics with serial # k895538


----------



## Tikibar (Dec 18, 2018)

10/23 1958


----------



## Tomato John (Dec 18, 2018)

Tikibar said:


> 10/23 1958



Thanks!


----------



## Pantmaker (Dec 19, 2018)

Oddly...I think I might have the correct chainguard for that...and a front fender.


----------



## Tomato John (Dec 19, 2018)

Pantmaker said:


> Oddly...I think I might have the correct chainguard for that...and a front fender.



I would be interested possibly  if the price was right. Thanks John


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 19, 2018)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> I had a straight bar Schwinn , a DX model I believe . All bare, like this one.



We all did.
We refer to it as the Gateway Drug.
Look at us now.....


----------



## Pantmaker (Dec 19, 2018)

Nope sorry, it's the twin bar version.


----------



## Pantmaker (Dec 19, 2018)

Oh man, I just saw that it was your brother's bike. That's important stuff to me. I have a complete bike that I would consider parting for you...or sell you the whole bike cheap to help get your brother's bike back on the road. Let me know.


----------



## Tomato John (Dec 19, 2018)

Pantmaker said:


> Oh man, I just saw that it was your brother's bike. That's important stuff to me. I have a complete bike that I would consider parting for you...or sell you the whole bike cheap to help get your brother's bike back on the road. Let me know.



I appreciate the offer. Very nice of you. Still waiting to see what my sister in law wants to do with it. Here’s a couple pics from back in the day of him and the bike


----------



## Pantmaker (Dec 19, 2018)

Thank you for sharing your story here. Old bikes are sacred and the stories told about the souls that ride them are priceless.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Dec 19, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> We all did.
> We refer to it as the Gateway Drug.
> Look at us now.....



You know ................I never looked at it that way.......................but, you gotta point there.   Uhhh,   I may be showing signs of addiction


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 20, 2018)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> you gotta point there. Uhhh, I may be showing signs of addiction



beginning signs are hard for anyone but you to see; keep it fun makes all the difference.


----------



## Tomato John (Sep 14, 2019)

Well finally managed to get the bike home. Now I need to decide what to do. Considering getting it all”right” but then again this is the way he had it and rode it. Going to put some air into it and take it for a spin and maybe some inspiration will hit......


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 14, 2019)

Looks like your dog approved it the way it is. So I would just give it good cleaning, service maybe some tires if needed and ride. A nice tribute.
Hammerhead


----------



## Tomato John (Sep 14, 2019)

Hammerhead said:


> Looks like your dog approved it the way it is. So I would just give it good cleaning, service maybe some tires if needed and ride. A nice tribute.
> Hammerhead



He really wanted to give the thumbs up by lifting a leg on it.....


----------



## Tomato John (Oct 9, 2019)

Pantmaker said:


> Oh man, I just saw that it was your brother's bike. That's important stuff to me. I have a complete bike that I would consider parting for you...or sell you the whole bike cheap to help get your brother's bike back on the road. Let me know.



I am interested in your offer. Am looking for rims, guard , stem. Everything is in pretty rough shape. Appreciate any help I can get. Thanks


----------



## Tomato John (Nov 9, 2019)

Found some rims and tires. Now we’re up and rollin’.


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 9, 2019)

Lookin' good. That bike would have had a front fender with two braces. I think I've got a blue one with the correct braces that you can have if you'll pay the shipping from 66218.  Or shorten the brace that's on there now so the spacing is the same. Let me know and I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Tomato John (Nov 9, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> Lookin' good. That bike would have had a front fender with two braces. I think I've got a blue one with the correct braces that you can have if you'll pay the shipping from 66218.  Or shorten the brace that's on there now so the spacing is the same. Let me know and I'll see if I can find it.



I would be interested. Let me know what you find. Really appreciate that. Thank you. J


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 9, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> Lookin' good. *That bike would have had a front fender with two braces. *I think I've got a blue one with the correct braces that you can have if you'll pay the shipping from 66218.  Or shorten the brace that's on there now so the spacing is the same. Let me know and I'll see if I can find it.




I'm not so sure about that. All the early first Tornado's I've come across have the shorty front fender with one brace and the later 58 *Deluxe *Tornado had the two braces. This one is OG.


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 9, 2019)

Hmmm. Puts things in a different perspective. I was going on the illustration in a previous post.  So which is correct for 1958, one, two, or either?  I'll keep looking, butbif one is correct, save the shipping and freight.


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 9, 2019)

I found the fender, it has two braces BUT it's a rear fender.  Sorry.


----------



## Tomato John (Nov 9, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> I found the fender, it has two braces BUT it's a rear fender.  Sorry.



No worries. Thanks for trying. J


----------

